
Apple Car: Three More Thoughts - evo_9
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/02/22/apple-car-three-more-thoughts/
======
higherpurpose
> Tesla is the Beats of cars

I cringed. Seems like an insult to Tesla.

What interests me most about the Apple car is the pricing. I do see Apple
wanting to create a kind of "mass market" for Apple cars, and turn the Apple
car into a kind of iPod of cars, but at the same time I don't see them selling
one for less than $30,000, which I don't think is a mainstream enough price,
especially outside of US.

